# Need Identification for Two Classical Pieces



## hortoholic (Mar 21, 2010)

Hello Everyone, I am new to this forum so I hope this is in the right section. But I came across two classical pieces and if anyone knows where I can go or knows these pieces I would greatly apreciate it.

1 - http://h1.ripway.com/pomme8916/Unknown Song.wav

This one was off a google ad on youtube so I am not sure if its an official song.

#2 I know this is by "Waldo de Los Rios" but does anyone recognize the title? I looked in amazon but I am not sure what the name of the peice is.

http://h1.ripway.com/pomme8916/wdr.wav

you may want to turn up ypur speakers because this one may be hard to hear.

Regards,

hortoholic


----------



## Taneyev (Jan 19, 2009)

Second is Haydn's trumpet concerto. And about Waldo, the only good thing he did is suicide.


----------

